# My early Christmas present to myself



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I been wanting a new cooler for awhile looked at k2 engel and yeti could not pass the deal on this yeti I wanted a white cooler and got this one for 325 brand new tundra 75qt.....thought I better jump on it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Might be a silly question but what makes this cooler so bad to the bone?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Ice will last a week in it. LOL And congrats on the cooler, one day I'll bite the bullet and get one, just hard to spend that kinda money on one even though they really are great coolers.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Litenyaup said:


> Might be a silly question but what makes this cooler so bad to the bone?


I was wondering the same thing. I saw them in academy, and was wondering what makes a cooler worth a few Benjamins??


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

lol, how much does ice cost? jk i know there great coolers

congrats, what convinced you to bite the bullet ? i cant get myself to pay for one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is love to have one but the only way is if I win it. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It also has a seal under the lid so no matter how many times it is dunked under muddy water will not get inside. To me that is worth it. I hate it when the ice in my cooler gets muddy.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I used to never think that I would pay over $40 for a cooler, but after having to work through a few hurricanes, I realized that a cooler that will actually keep ice for days is well worth it. After working hurricane isaac, I bought a 65 qt. K2 cooler. The only thing I've used it for so far was to ice down deer meat, but it held ice better than anything I've ever owned. And the fact that I got it at dealer cost didn't hurt the deal either :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What made me bite the bullet was me wanting one really bad for over a year and that price....it isn't just that it holds ice longer the quality is unbeatable I use a cooler everyday and I go through igloos left and right with latches wearing out making new screw holes and they are 40 bucks a pop go through prolly 3 a year wear and tear....this is completely sealed and overalls quality top notch so figured I will save in long run....I could have prolly already bought one with the money I have spent on crappy coolers


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought a 45qt from bass pro for the back of the brute.....Best money I have ever spent on a cooler!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

For someone that uses one on a daily basis, that probably is an excellent choice. The only time use one is for riding, maybe once a month at the most. So the $20 igloo is all I need. :lol:


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

That is a good deal. I gave 300$ for my YETI 45. They are worth it if you use a cooler a lot. During the heat of summer I buy ice every 4-6 days. Right now when it's cold like every 2-3 weeks. Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

for 20LB of ice down here is $1.50 so i dont mind getting ice every couple days lol ....

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

but congrats on the cooler dude ...if i had one handed to me shoot yea i'd take it!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are FAR more heavy duty, SS hinges/latch tabs, fully sealed, and WELL insulated. Not only will they keep the cold in better, they will also last exponentially longer & will keep mud/muck out of the cooler if you have it strapped on a machine where it may go under. 

I've been eyeing a Yeti Roadie to go on the back of the ham for a while now, was gonna get a K2, but they don't have one sized well to fit my back rack on the max. - Tired of the muddy water warming the ice & making a mess out of my drinks.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Got mine for my birthday, I'm happy with the fact I can sit and stand on it without worrying about it!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> They are FAR more heavy duty, SS hinges/latch tabs, fully sealed, and WELL insulated. Not only will they keep the cold in better, they will also last exponentially longer & will keep mud/muck out of the cooler if you have it strapped on a machine where it may go under.
> 
> I've been eyeing a Yeti Roadie to go on the back of the ham for a while now, was gonna get a K2, but they don't have one sized well to fit my back rack on the max. - Tired of the muddy water warming the ice & making a mess out of my drinks.


 
JP, I think k2 has a 30 quart that will fit nicely on the back rack of a fourwheeler.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> JP, I think k2 has a 30 quart that will fit nicely on the back rack of a fourwheeler.


 
They have their "cube" series, the smallest of which would hang 4" behind my rack/rear bumper lip. - Remember, I ride a max/2-up chassis so I don't have as much room between the back-rest & back of the bike. 

I'm looking at a Yeti Roadie 20 right now, might say "Merry Christmas to me" as tonka did, lol.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been looking at the brute coolers look just like the yeti for alot less


----------

